# Problem With Aquaclear 110



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

I am having a problem with my aquaclear 110 filter. The right side of the media basket keeps popping up and coming out of the water. When the right side of the media basket pops up it knocks the top of the filter off. I keep trying to push it down but it doesn't help. Any ideas? 
Thank You :-?


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I saw something about this not long ago a search of the threads might give you the answer. I don't use AC's so I don't have a clue.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

The media basket has a notch cut out on it that needs to snap down inside the plastic tab on the casing. I would take the entire filter off and inspect to make sure that there is nothing obstructing it from seating down in the housing correctly.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

It's funny....I went back into the bedroom where I keep my tanks. While observing my fish guess what? I noticed the right side of my filter basket on my AC110 had popped up as well. I just pushed it back down into place but noticed that the sponge was looking kind of dirty. Since I did a water change yesterday...I have to wait a few days to clean it in old tank water.

That could also be what is causing yours to pop up as well.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

It's clogged up and probably needs to be cleaned. If you use floss or batting to polish, it happens even quicker. I used to and stopped just for that reason. If nothing else, I consider it an indicator that it needs to be cleaned.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

When i looked at the filter sponge it wasn't really dirty but i am going to take it off of the tank and check it now.


----------



## catfish crazy joe (Oct 30, 2011)

I just took out the sponge filter section and rinsed it in tank water. The filter is staying down now. The pad didn't look really dirty but when i rinsed it it turned the water a brownish color.
Thank You for all of the help, i was really worried i was going to have to buy a new filter.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Goes to show how good the sponge filter actually filters. Mine was brand new just over 2 weeks old and right side already popped up. I am still going to wait a couple more weeks, if I can, before I clean mine.


----------

